# Kernel 4.18.9 compiling error

## Jackalope

I am imported config from 4.14.65 and used "silentoldconfig".

Compiling error:

```

make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'n', needed by 'certs/x509_certificate_list'.  Stop.

make: *** [Makefile:1033: certs] Error 2

```

.config file: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/nkLcM6c8l0RAec1nqNBd/

I can't disable X509_CERTIFICATE_PARSER because SYSTEM_DATA_VEFIRICATION missing in menuconfig and depends on CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB, which missing too.

----------

## DeadToRight

Using 'make oldconfig' is generally a better idea when switching between kernel branches - the 'silent' will only trip up your system to necessary security options changes, or potential shifts in driver infrastructure. That jump from 4.17 to 4.18 was an interesting leap - I can only imagine how that goes for migrating from 4.14!

When making that switch to 4.18 myself, I noticed that I had to reconfirm all of my options regarding X509 certificates. All of that was moved to the "Integrity" Subsection" under "Security Options". None of theose previous X509 options persisted, and I think we can blame the shift within the kernel infrastructure itself.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1081032-start-0.html

----------

## Jackalope

I am deleted config and created new one, reconfigured and compiled nicely.

----------

